# Working From Home Tax Credit, how do you claim it?



## Reni10 (20 Apr 2020)

I read a few articles last month when lots of people started to work from home because of COVID19 that everyone who does this is entitled to a €3.20 a day tax credit but looking on the revenue.ie site it only mentions that the employer can give you this payment and I could not see where you actually apply for it from the revenue directly so has anyone actually managed to claim this and if so then how do you do it?


----------



## Sunny (20 Apr 2020)

The 3.20 is how much the employer is allowed to pay tax free. Claiming from revenue is more complicated than that. You need to work out how much space you are using and proportionate it bills etc. My employer has started paying the 3.20 which is great but I know people who have applied recently to revenue and they seem to be taking a relaxed approach to it at the moment so you could try claiming the flat 3.20. You used to have write to them making the claim but not sure if there is something online now.


----------

